

Lester's Time Has Come Today (Thanks, HN, You got this started) - kn0thing
http://www.cnn.com/2012/12/24/tech/web/lester-chambers-kickstarter/index.html?hpt=hp_c1

======
arkonaut
You've crowdfunded an album on Kickstarter, a bus tour across the country on
Indiegogo, and a billboard with friends on Crowdtilt. Nice :)

I don't know if many have used all three like you have - Which one was your
favorite? Or least favorite?

~~~
kn0thing
We (breadpig) have done a few creative projects on kickstarter that have all
gone rather well:

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/999790007/trial-of-
the-c...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/999790007/trial-of-the-clone-a-
choosable-path-gamebook-by-za)
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breadpig/to-be-or-not-
to...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/breadpig/to-be-or-not-to-be-that-
is-the-adventure)

And now Lester. The founders made a decision to support only creative projects
and sticking to it has done wonders for our business, which helps creatives
get tangible stuff made with their art, basically. All of our product costs
are fully recouped before they even hit the market. It's awesomesauce.

Indiegogo seems to have the branding challenge as a 'we can do it all'
platform; I still don't feel like I understand it. Letting campaign managers
take the money they've raised even without hitting the goal is an interesting
twist. It helped in our case with the bus, which didn't have a very clear,
tangible 'goal' (however, our documentary is premiering at CES in January!!)

Crowdtilt (full disclosure I'm an investor) atm works really well for group
funding, not crowd funding. That's not just semantic voodoo, it's the
difference between getting a beach house among friends funded and a soul
legend's album funded with different tiers of rewards.

I'm long on crowdtilt because they're not trying to be another version of
kickstarter, rather, a general platform for crowdfunding. I see a lot of
reddit in them, which for years heard people making dumb comparisons between
us and digg. We opted to make a broader platform for online communities and
it's turned out well so far.

e.g., [http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/12/12/the-
crowdfund...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2012/12/12/the-crowdfunding-
api-is-here-welcome-to-a-new-era-of-e-commerce/)

------
jbrooksuk
Link to the article on one page.
[http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/24/tech/web/lester-
chambers-k...](http://edition.cnn.com/2012/12/24/tech/web/lester-chambers-
kickstarter/index.html?c=&page=0)

~~~
kn0thing
Very nice! Thank you!

I just got word that Lester will be on CNN tomorrow (Wednesday) morning at
8:45am eastern (5:45am pacific) so set your DVR!

------
JacobAldridge
Kudos again to kn0thing and Breadpig - so many great stories demonstrate a
real, underlying commitment to making our world a happier place.

~~~
kn0thing
Thank you, Jacob! Just trying to make it suck a bit less -- helping Lester and
aiding the fight for the open internet at the same time is a pretty great
deal.

------
nthitz
Wait, you told me that reddit made this possible. :)

~~~
kn0thing
True. But HN was the first place this story FPed.

------
dbyrd
Alexis, this is awesome, but why did you do all of this?

~~~
jacquesm
Because he's clearly one of the good guys!

~~~
kn0thing
I'm just trying to make up for all the awful stuff I do at NFL games.

~~~
jacquesm
Well, keep at it, I think you may have redeemed yourself but on the off-chance
that that hasn't happened yet you can always build up a store of good karma
for a rainy day.

Thanks man. Sincerely.

------
dutchbrit
They made some pretty dang AWESOME tunes!!

